# Change 'Like' button to 'Yeah!'



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

Can we change the Like and Unlike buttons to Yeah! and UnYeah! Preferably ripped straight from Miiverse.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Can we change the Like and Unlike buttons to Yeah! and UnYeah! Preferably ripped straight from Miiverse.


But why?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 15, 2017)

no u


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

i'd like that :0


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

Diego788 said:


> i'd like that :0


I'm serious, why?


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm serious, why?


in memorial of Miiverse
I liked Miiverse, I used it a lot


and I know that we wont have a "yeah" button here xd


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm serious, why?


because using a yeah is more so giving agreance to something rather than saying you like it, you wouldn't like a car accident would you, you would nod yeah in agreement with the grievances with everyone else


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> because using a yeah is more so giving agreance to something rather than saying you like it, you wouldn't like a car accident would you, you would nod yeah in agreement with the grievances with everyone else


But the "Yeah!" sounds even worse in that case


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But the "Yeah!" sounds even worse in that case


Miiverse had different kinds of Yeah, with the corresponding Mii face (sad, anger, etc)

"Yeah"
"Yeah!"
"Yeah..."


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But the "Yeah!" sounds even worse in that case


you do relise that on miiverse, when the user chose the little emote at the top, it changed the punctuation, ! mark for happy/shocked, ? mark for confused, ect.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Diego788 said:


> Miiverse had different kinds of Yeah, with the corresponding Mii face (sad, anger, etc)
> 
> "Yeah"
> "Yeah!"
> "Yeah..."


I was sniped, oh shit


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But the "Yeah!" sounds even worse in that case


Hence the unyeah


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

Diego788 said:


> Miiverse had different kinds of Yeah, with the corresponding Mii face (sad, anger, etc)
> 
> "Yeah"
> "Yeah!"
> "Yeah..."


But three buttons is just stupid


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

Part of a skin or an option would be acceptable for people who still prefer "Like" for some bizarre reason. 





Dionicio3 said:


> I'm serious, why?


Serious answers:

To honor Miiverse, or Nintendo's attempt at a social platform regardless of personal opinion on it.
To position and help differentiate GBAtemp from other internet posting platforms with upvote systems such as digg
Because it's charming, endearing, kinda cute
The blue thumbs-up + "Like" is very reminiscent of Facebook. This kind of ties into the previous reasons.
Comedy answers:

Because Nintendo. GBAtemp is GBA which is Nintendo, therefore Yeah!s.
Yeah!s are objectively better than Likes. 
The Yeah! button has a smiley face.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But three buttons is just stupid


you choose the mood of said post before finally posting your post and that determined the button used


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But three buttons is just stupid


but, imagine...
making a post, then selecting a custom Yeah for the post, so everyone that see the post can only click that custom Yeah... that's a possibility

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> you choose the mood of said post before finally posting your post and that determined the button used



I sniped you, now you sniped me xD


----------



## Bigkuhuna24 (Nov 15, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Can we change the Like and Unlike buttons to Yeah! and UnYeah! Preferably ripped straight from Miiverse.


Www yeah sounds so stupid compared to like


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Part of a skin or an option would be acceptable for people who still prefer "Like" for some bizarre reason.
> Serious answers:
> 
> To honor Miiverse, or Nintendo's attempt at a social platform regardless of personal opinion on it.
> ...


This reminds me of people who want the dislike button


jt_1258 said:


> you choose the mood of said post before finally posting your post and that determined the button used


Like then quote the post with your reaction?


Diego788 said:


> but, imagine...
> making a post, then selecting a custom Yeah for the post, so everyone that see the post can only click that custom Yeah... that's a possibility
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I feel like that will be abused


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This reminds me of people who want the dislike button
> 
> Like then quote the post with your reaction?
> 
> I feel like that will be abused


how?
making a "sad" post but selecting a happy "Yeah!!"  ?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

for fucks sake people, think why not rather than why with shooting down ideas


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

I am not suggesting to overhaul the "Like" system on the site. I think an upvote/downvote or rep system like we had in a previous revision of the site would greatly encourage helpful tutorials and answers in the Ask GBAtemp section but this is a whole other can of worms.

Just want an option to change those 4 letters of text.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> for fucks sake people, think why not rather than why with shooting down ideas


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

Can we change the Like and Unlike buttons to Yeah! and UnYeah! Preferably ripped straight from Miiverse.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

I agree with the many here who do want it. I've always wanted to see it on other sites as it fits much better for any post in my opinion.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

Diego788 said:


> how?
> making a "sad" post but selecting a happy "Yeah!!"  ?


What if its a happy post but the person puts a sad Yeah? Thats basically just forcing people to only react with one


jt_1258 said:


> for fucks sake people, think why not rather than why with shooting down ideas


If we did that we would have people spamming dislikes


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What if its a happy post but the person puts a sad Yeah? Thats basically just forcing people to only react with one
> 
> If we did that we would have people spamming dislikes


hmmm... what if then, a react system like on facebook... no, that's worst than the BLUE "Like" button


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What if its a happy post but the person puts a sad Yeah? Thats basically just forcing people to only react with one
> 
> If we did that we would have people spamming dislikes


your no worse then the people who run the Nintendo Homebrew server assuming the worst of all people, it's just fucking peachy how low you see us as a community.


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What if its a happy post but the person puts a sad Yeah? Thats basically just forcing people to only react with one
> 
> If we did that we would have people spamming dislikes


also, mods could edit those post


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> your no worse then the people who run the Nintendo Homebrew server assuming the worst of all people, it's just fucking peachy how low you see us as a community.


you're*

And have you seen some of the people here?


----------



## Oleboy555 (Nov 15, 2017)

"Oleboy555 unYeahed this"


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> you're*
> 
> And have you seen some of the people here?


if there that bad then perhaps this bit further from them will be enough to have the mods ban them, mass spamming like that feels like no worse then spamming messages wiche seems fit in worth of deserving a ban or at least a mute for a while


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> if there that bad then perhaps this bit further from them will be enough to have the mods ban them, mass spamming like that feels like no worse then spamming messages wiche seems fit in worth of deserving a ban or at least a mute for a while


they're*

And people can also create alts once banned. Plus spamming likes isn't really a thing to can get banned from


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 15, 2017)

Change it completely or at least change the color of it


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> they're*
> 
> And people can also create alts once banned. Plus spamming likes isn't really a thing to can get banned from


they can spam likes already, so why would this change make the spam worse


----------



## wormdood (Nov 15, 2017)

Diego788 said:


> I liked Miiverse, I used it a lot





Dionicio3 said:


> I'm serious, why?


lol now i am serious i cant believe anyone used that pointless service let alone enjoyed it


----------



## zoogie (Nov 15, 2017)

I vote instead for "Like" to be changed to "Margen67".


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> they can spam likes already, so why would this change make the spam worse


If people could spam all three, that would mean 3 notifications per message


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

wormdood said:


> lol now i an serious i cant believe anyone used that pointless service let alone enjoyed it


geez, it was very nice and there was so much nice art people managed to pull off


----------



## Diego788 (Nov 15, 2017)

wormdood said:


> lol now i an serious i cant believe anyone used that pointless service let alone enjoyed it


"liked"
two reasons:
Miiverse now doesn't exists
I liked it a long time ago, now i like it, but a little less


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

Be nice to eachother guys.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> If people could spam all three, that would mean 3 notifications per message


Like I told you already, on miiverse there was only one button, and the punctuation at the end of it was determined by the mood the user set when posting there post

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Heran Bago said:


> Be nice to eachother guys.


----------



## wormdood (Nov 15, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Be nice to eachother guys.


oh . . . i dont mean to insult people . . .  only the miiverse


----------



## Chary (Nov 15, 2017)

It's a cute idea, but the concept of the like system is good as is imo. Perhaps someone could edit it in as a fan-theme. (I've seen ones that remove certain aspects so maybe it's possible to edit like to yeah) 

A like counter is a bit more addictive, I think. Lots of people put emphasis on their amount of likes, and it seems to generate a positive psychological reaction. Dislikes/unyeahs/that ilk shouldn't be added, either, because then you get into a reddit circlejerk kind of deal. 

Miiverse is dead, and I'm sure it's sad to the people who used it, but I can't see wanting to tribute to it outweighing the other things that come alongside it. (It's also probably look weird/clunky with more options, and it'd probably be a hot mess for the mods to deal with when first introduced hypothetically.)


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

Can we change the Like and Unlike buttons to Yeah! and UnYeah! Preferably ripped straight from Miiverse.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> Like I told you already, on miiverse there was only one button, and the punctuation at the end of it was determined by the mood the user set when posting there post
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


That reminds me of this which is just too much


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 15, 2017)

Eeeeh no thanks. What we have already is fine as is.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That reminds me of this which is just too much


alright, that is a tad excesive, even ninty kept it down to just a simple 5 options


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 15, 2017)

zoogie said:


> I vote instead for "Like" to be changed to "Margen67".


I second this notion.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 15, 2017)

I just want a dislike button though I'm not against the changes here. ( like I have a say in the matter)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> I just want a dislike button though I'm not against the changes here. ( like I have a say in the matter)


That would be abused


----------



## evandixon (Nov 15, 2017)

The like button should be replaced with reactions.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I second this notion.


isn't this already in place?


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> isn't this already in place?


it changed and I have failed


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 15, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Unlike buttons


What unlike buttons?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2017)

i rather have the normal like button tbh


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That would be abused




oh trust me I know it wouldn't end well.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I do like the "reaction" idea. Giving people more options, while still not be as abusable as the dislike button. Of course, if this was to happen, this shouldn't be excessive. No more than 6 including the like button.  

Would also be nice if the like button didn't look like the facebook button. 

As for Miiverse, it is a shame that it is gone, but that's still a weird request. I guess a miiverse skin would be fine.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 15, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I do like the "reaction" idea. Giving people more options, while still not be as abusable as the dislike button. Of course, if this was to happen, this shouldn't be excessive. No more than 6 including the like button.
> 
> Would also be nice if the like button didn't look like the facebook button.
> 
> As for Miiverse, it is a shame that it is gone, but that's still a weird request. I guess a miiverse skin would be fine.


If we get reactions then a fluid mobile app with "tap to like or hold and swipe to react" better be hot on its heels


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 16, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I do like the "reaction" idea. Giving people more options, while still not be as abusable as the dislike button. Of course, if this was to happen, this shouldn't be excessive. No more than 6 including the like button.
> 
> Would also be nice if the like button didn't look like the facebook button.
> 
> As for Miiverse, it is a shame that it is gone, but that's still a weird request. I guess a miiverse skin would be fine.


I would be down for a rad miiverse theme for the temp, hopefully with a miiverse dark '_>'


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 16, 2017)

Simtropolis forum website (for SimCity games) also have REACTION button, which includes combination Like (Love symbol), Sad, Laugh, Thanks etc....


----------



## LaPingas (Nov 16, 2017)

Who cares omg


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2017)

Sounds good enough to me


----------



## Depravo (Nov 16, 2017)

'Huzzah!' and 'Harrumph!' or nothing.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2017)

There's no "unlike" button aside from when you pressed like.
Besides, why change it.
It adds no value other then to encourage like farmers to shitpost.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 16, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> There's no "unlike" button aside from when you pressed like.
> Besides, why change it.
> It adds no value other then to encourage like farmers to shitpost.


Why would adding emote options to the like system affect the likeost ratio?


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

Can we change the Like and Unlike buttons to Yeah! and UnYeah! Preferably ripped straight from Miiverse.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why would adding emote options to the like system affect the likeost ratio?



Trolls putting stupid emotes under it?


----------



## Windowlicker (Nov 16, 2017)

The least we remember Miiverse, the better.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 16, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Trolls putting stupid emotes under it?


The current like system is already abusable (Margen "like bombing" people, for instance). Realistically, I don't think it would negatively impact anyone significantly enough to be a problem


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> because using a yeah is more so giving agreance to something rather than saying you like it, you wouldn't like a car accident would you, you would nod yeah in agreement with the grievances with everyone else


lol
which sounds better?

YEAH!
CAR CRASHES!
HOW MANY DIED?!?
CAN I SEE THE BODIES???

or

*pervy whispering*
(I like that you survived...)


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 16, 2017)

Eix said:


> lol
> which sounds better?
> 
> YEAH!
> ...


*sigh* read through the rest of the messages, we've been trough that already and debunked that


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2017)

no it's not fucking miiverse


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 17, 2017)

Why. The yeah button was so stupid


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2017)

I wish the featured posts thing was brought back, but fixed, so it doesn't slow down the site and people can't "featured-wank". It was a neat thing IMO.


----------

